# What kind of city prefer: of environment cold or hot



## blasll (Mar 19, 2012)

NordikNerd said:


> *Warm cities:* People tend to spend their time at the beach, drinking sodas. Relaxing at the cafés, socializing with friends.
> 
> *Cold cities:* Weather is grey and rainy so people go to work, they are effective and save their money.
> 
> Then when the warmcity people are out of money they beg the coldcity people for help.


 Yes, just remembered last year when Singapore, Doha, Monaco and Perth went bankrupt and were lent tons of money by Charleroi, Detroit and Malmo


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

èđđeůx;105423808 said:


> Horrible logic. I'd take warmer cities such as Rio, Hong Kong, or Los Angeles over Bergen, Stockholm or most other colder cities (for example). The majority of people in warmer cities are not rushing to live further up North (contrary to your opinion), especially during winter.
> 
> Ideally a mild climate (no snow in winter, hotter summers but with little humidity) would be best IMO. If I'm right San Francisco fits the bill with that. :cheers:


San Francisco is a lot colder than people imagine. what you are thinking of would be Santa Barbara and south, basically Los Angeles, Orange County and San Diego


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

hey lads said:


> Well, all of the hundreds of millions want to live in cold cities anyway. All of the cold cities have so many immigrant from the hot cities. Not the other way around.


I don't think that's true. At least in Norways case, which I believe is currently the fastest growing "cold country" primarily due to immigration. 

Example: There currently 20.000 Norwegians in Spain, 15.000 in Italy, 10.000 in Australia and around 35.000 in the US* - of course not everything is warm over there. 

Here in Norway there are about 2000 Spaniards, 1000 Italians, I could not find a mention of a single Australian in Norway (although there must be some) and there are around 7.500 Americans. 

The only warm countries we have immigration surplus with are the poorer, developing ones. And I think it is fair to say that immigrants from Africa for example go to Norway due to the economic opportunities, not the climate. 


* I only mentioned current emigrants from Norwegians living in the US with Norwegians passport. There are additional 4,5 millions who claim to have Norwegian ancestors from the emigration boom Norway experienced at the turn of the century.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Hot.


----------



## bolg (Aug 21, 2012)

I prefer colder cities close to the sea. Anything above 25 degrees Celsius is just a nightmare to move around in. Central Europe during the summer months is not something I prefer. Cities like Cape Town are fine all year around though.


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

NordikNerd said:


> *Warm cities:* People tend to spend their time at the beach, drinking sodas. Relaxing at the cafés, socializing with friends.
> 
> *Cold cities:* Weather is grey and rainy so people go to work, they are effective and save their money.
> 
> Then when the warmcity people are out of money they beg the coldcity people for help.


 
hahaha, is that your theory? or proven facts? 

Warm cities ? ppl tend to spend their time at the beach? do u refer to australia? greece? or spain? 
how about singapore? i don't see many of them spend their time on the beach @[email protected] how about middle east country ??? 

For your information, most of the hot cities were located in either middle east or south east asia where the average temperature for the whole year is above 30degree. These ppl don't really like sun, coz its burning hot. As for asia, when u see ppl in Europe holding umbrella and try to avoid the sun, those ppl are definitely ASIAN. 

i am from malaysia and I amstudying in london and i've travelled alot of european country. I find that European people are more likely to spend their time relaxing at cafe than any south east asia ppl. (maybe because they have higher standard of living and south east asian ppl are more busy to earn money)


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Something like Hong Kong would be perfect for me - hot, humid summers and mild winters


----------



## RafaelBoeff (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm from Anitápolis, a cold city in Brazil









*(yes, this is Brazil)*


My grandparents had to leave their country because of the war. When they arrived in Brazil they decided to live in a cold city so they could feel at home. I like the weather of my city during summers but winter is just too cold, so I prefer cities in between, not too hot, not too cold. And now I live in great city in the between of hot and cold. Florianópolis, Brazil.










The winters can be annoying but the summer is so good at a perfect weather that I just love this city.


----------



## alemal (Jul 31, 2013)

I live in a very warm City in the Philippines.. sometimes I find myself wishing for snow.. hehehe..At an average, we get 31+ degcel whole year round.. An ideal Temperature for me will be just around 18-20 deg cel..


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cold during all year 'round is boring.

Summer during all year 'round is boring.


----------



## object704 (Jan 3, 2013)

Zvenigorod (for some reason called Russian Switzerland), near Moscow. It has 4 seasons.










Gelendzhik, Russian sub-tropics - winds make it pretty nice, though winters are a bit chilly - +10-15 degrees celsium:









Objectively they may not be the best cities even in Russia, let alone Europe or the whole world, but tastes are different.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Portugal has everything. It goes easily from -10ºC in Winter to +40ºC in the Summer. I quite like it...it´s a very nice balance. 
I would like to experiment a cold (Scandinavian) environment. But I would want 1) a comfortable house to pass the Winter and 2) at least a couple of Summer weeks back in Portugal or similar Summer weather country :|


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

As a weather enthusiast, I like climates with moderate cold winters and warm to hot summers, preferably with some decent storms as well.
Areas like Poland central Europe.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Eric Offereins said:


> As a weather enthusiast, I like climates with moderate cold winters and warm to hot summers, preferably with some decent storms as well.
> Areas like Poland central Europe.


Your description fits my preferences too, but are you sure about Poland? The country is exposed to cold fronts from the Baltic sea, and from the experience of acquaintances of mine that have lived in Poland, you can have cold & rainy summers. Like last year, for example if you watched the 2012 European football championship, the Polish venue cities were subjected to long term cold rain while the Ukrainian ones were experiencing canicular heat and almost tropical storms. 
Maybe Southern Poland is better in this respect?


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

The best mix: summer in the north but not to far, winter in the south but not to far, with close proximity to Alps for skiing... OK, that would require some serious money...

Anyway, doesn't Malaga in Spain has an option of nice weather and nice skiing resorts nearby at the same time ?


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

FNNG said:


> the hot is not even hot enough.(miami with temperature less than 30 degree) Well I definitely prefer cold weather. If its too cold, just wear more cloth. While if its too hot, you have no choice but to get an air conditioner.
> 
> For me i prefer city that is not too cold or not too hot (with temperature of 15-25) (I am not sure where is it, but i would definitely want to know)
> 
> ...




look in the tropics between 2000-3000 m elevation, you'll find some of that weather


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

NordikNerd said:


> *Warm cities:* People tend to spend their time at the beach, drinking sodas. Relaxing at the cafés, socializing with friends.
> 
> *Cold cities:* Weather is grey and rainy so people go to work, they are effective and save their money.
> 
> Then when the warmcity people are out of money they beg the coldcity people for help.


drinking sodas? lol are you 12 or something?


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> San Francisco is a lot colder than people imagine. what you are thinking of would be Santa Barbara and south, basically Los Angeles, Orange County and San Diego


San Francisco is not that much colder than LA or San Diego, and actually does have a mild Mediterranean climate. It gets tons of fog sure, and isn't as hot in the summer (which is when it gets most of that fog) as SD/LA most other cities, but that doesn't really make it "cold" except in relative terms during the summer. We typically get our hot 80-100 degree weather during the "indian summer" (around september/october/november) instead, and/or during random heatwaves throughout the year, rather than the more typical june/july/august summer that most places in the US see. Yet at the same time, "cold" SF gets more sunshine hours than almost all non-southwest US cities, and can be 70 degrees and sunny in the dead of winter (or 80, or 90 or 100 degrees) while half of the rest of the country is freezing its ass off under a pile of snow and ice...it doesn't seem that cold to me. As someone who has been to plenty of hotter places than SF, I just find this idea of SF being a cold place to be kind of exaggerated. Another thing to remember is that due to microclimates, one part of SF can be enveloped in wind/fog and be 55 degrees, while at the same time another part can at the same time be sunny and 70 degrees, which I think some people don't realize...and of course temperature ranges get more extreme the farther inland you go in the Bay Area (or anywhere in CA). It can be 60 degrees in SF, while at the same time some of the city's suburbs can be in the 80s.

Anyways, temperatures usually range from warm to chilly in SF city-proper (50-75 degrees), occasionally it gets hot (80-100 degrees), and it freezes very rarely, with snow being even more rare (we get wet/icey half-assed snow at sea level maybe once every 10 years, which lasts for 30 minutes before melting)...and rain only comes in the winter and at relatively low volumes (just 24 inches per year on average). So "mild" really is a pretty good way to describe SF's climate. It's pretty much the poster child for a city that lies in between "hot" and "cold" in my opinion, though most of the rest of the SF Bay area certainly leans more towards the "hot" end of the spectrum.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This has helped me make my decision:


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I'm a *continental temperate climate* man myself. I like snow in the winter, fairly warm summer and proper transitional seasons. I love Southern cities but I've got an absolutely terrible sweating problem which would never allow me to settle in cities such as Rome, Barcelona, Toulouse, Thessaloniki, Aix-en-Provence etc. At the same time I am not a fan of Northern cities either because long periods of greyness are too depressing for me.


There are many cold cities in North America that are sunny in the winter. The greyness is more of a European thing.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

I would like to live in a tropical country with constant hot weather, but I can't really imagine what that would be like. Hot weather is always nice when it's a change from the norm, but I've never experienced it for more than about 4 weeks at a time. I once worked through a particularly warm Summer in London, which was the most prolonged period I have ever spent in warm weather where I wasn't on holiday just enjoying the sun. 

But it's difficult to judge whether or not I liked it, since it feels more like a dream than reality for someone from a cold country. I think Winter always feels like the 'real' time of year to me, whereas Summer feels fake because people behave differently to the way they normally behave and life stops going on as usual for a little while. Even in London, which already seemed like a tropical country to me compared to where I'm from, the city is filled with visitors and extra tourists during the Summer and there are various open-air events going on so it doesn't feel like normal life in the cooler times in the year.


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Mild marine climate, not too hot during the summer, maybe a little snow here and there during the winter, but not much, and not every year.


----------



## scraper2293 (Oct 10, 2013)

Four season climate. Preferably somewhere in the snowbelts as I love a snowy winter.


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

I'd say San Fran has the ideal weather for me. But I do like my snowy winters, but I dread long cold snaps. So I guess NYC is about right for me. Summers can be brutally hot though.


----------



## ivellios (Mar 16, 2016)

Mediterranean climate like in Spain or most of California. I prefer dry and warm summer and cool but wet winter. Also four season climate colud be, but I hate very cold winter.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Copperknickers said:


> I would like to live in a tropical country with constant hot weather, but I can't really imagine what that would be like. Hot weather is always nice when it's a change from the norm, but I've never experienced it for more than about 4 weeks at a time. I once worked through a particularly warm Summer in London, which was the most prolonged period I have ever spent in warm weather where I wasn't on holiday just enjoying the sun.
> 
> But it's difficult to judge whether or not I liked it, since it feels more like a dream than reality for someone from a cold country. I think Winter always feels like the 'real' time of year to me, whereas Summer feels fake because people behave differently to the way they normally behave and life stops going on as usual for a little while. Even in London, which already seemed like a tropical country to me compared to where I'm from, the city is filled with visitors and extra tourists during the Summer and there are various open-air events going on so it doesn't feel like normal life in the cooler times in the year.


That dream can become reality. I was like you before, I loved the summer and waited for it every year. Finally I decided to just move somewhere that has a permanent summer and I am really happy with my decision


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Cold. The warm weather makes me feel, well, sweaty.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

My favourite climate is probably that of Denpasar: 2700 sunshine hours a year, the rain flowing in one half year but still sunny, the other half being dry, comfortable at night with 22-25 degrees and 29-33 during days (though feeling cooler than other Indonesian cities). Sunshine from 6:20-18:20 every single day. Just perfect.

If I had to stay in Europe, I did have to choose between either the Portuguese coast (Porto/Lisboa) or the Canary Islands. Always a mild climate with much sun, not the scorched summers of Spain (where 40 degrees is common) nor the too-late daylight there. In North-America I would have to choose between either Florida (Miami-Tampa) or California (along the coast anything south of SF).


----------



## Massive05 (Nov 22, 2012)

only hot


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I like an extreme continental climate. It keeps the year interesting, rather than just year round average warmth.

Winter -20c loads of snow, Spring 20c humid and rainy, Summer 40c dry and hot, Autumn 20c windy


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

23-27 in the day

12-17 at night


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

If I'm at the beach, 27-30 in the day, 15-20 at night


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm of northern blood so I like four distinct seasons. I would prefer our winters to be shorter but we can't control that! I'd never be able to live in a place hot all year round. In Toronto this summer we have had about 40 days above 30c so far (34c yesterday) and I am a bit tired of it and looking forward to more normal Autumn weather.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm eagerly awaiting fall colours, to break out my autumn gear, and crisp 8C air. Looking forward to our first winter blast and a couple feet of snow after that. The leaves should start turning in a few weeks!

*Agawa Canyon, Northern Ontario*







:cucumber:


----------



## Dave57 (Jan 27, 2017)

I prefer living in a hot, but especially a sunny city. I don't really enjoy the heat but the sunshine. There are many great cities around the world which are hot but gloomy ! There are plenty of cold but sunny cities, too ! 
Cold ≠ Cloudy and Hot ≠ Sunny.


----------



## occult (Aug 28, 2016)

Cold because I love snow, but please not the wet/humid type of cold because that feels horrible


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Cold cities would be nice. But I currently live in a hot city.


----------



## Skizo91 (Oct 20, 2011)

Black Box said:


> Mild marine climate, not too hot during the summer, maybe a little snow here and there during the winter, but not much, and not every year.


That's exactly where I live in, and I love it. I couldn't stand too hot or too cold.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

occult said:


> Cold because I love snow, but please not the wet/humid type of cold because that feels horrible


I see you living in Alberta, Canada, cities like Calgary likely are fitting you well. The same for the post above you btw as that one likes sunny weather. For other climates like this, seek for cities with Bsk or Bwk. For you Dw-climates suit well as winters are dry and cold.

For that sunshine it hasn't to be that dry: Denpasar on Bali sees as much as a Spanish coastal city.


----------



## amalaroy (Feb 27, 2017)

I prefer cold cities. they have good gardens and natural beauties. you like natural beauty,flowers etc..then choose cold city and enjoy


----------

